# Zelda & Mario



## ZellyMario (Sep 22, 2004)

*Here are my kitties:

Zelda-








Mario-








Together-







*


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

Awww, they are so cute. Zelda looks fluffy soft and Mario looks sooo sleek and silky!


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Zelda and Mario you both are beautiful. Hope to see more of you!


----------



## ZellyMario (Sep 22, 2004)

*Here's Armen, he belongs to my "friend" (ahem, if ya know what I'm saying lol
I drooled over this picture, so I had to share it:







*


----------



## Dusty&Lou (Jun 16, 2004)

They are all so beautiful! I want to cuddle them all!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

You have lovely cats.  I have a soft spot for black ones! Armen is adorable, he looks like he has a cougar-shaped mouth. And what pretty eyes he has.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Those are all great pictures, they're too cute for words :wink:


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

Mario is ooohhh sooo handsome!


----------



## alanna (Sep 24, 2004)

RarePuss said:


> Mario is ooohhh sooo handsome!


Handsome is a good word for mario i thnk!


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

Your kitties are gorgeous - not to mention the one that belongs to your, ahem, ..cough...friend :lol:


----------

